# Litter question.



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I am currently using sophisticat original litter which is what the breeder was using. I detest it especially the way it kicks up a dust storm when they are scraping around. Unfortunately I purchased 40 L of the drafted stuff and I am just about to finish it.

I have bought Golden Grey to transition them to but I wonder has anyone used aldi's put asian clumping litter. It seems incredibly good value at 1.79 for 10 kg bit I have no idea what it will be like and wanted to hear if anyone has used it and if so how was it.

T I A


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

In my experience "incredibly good value" when it comes to cat litter usually means nasty and dusty, or tracks like crazy all round the house, or smells horrible once used etc.  

Do you know if the Aldi one is wood based, paper based, cereal based or clay based? 

Having tried out lots of different cat litters over time for my cats, I've found 
Cats Best Oko Plus (cereal-based) has the lowest dust levels, + is good at clumping and covers smells well. World's Best, also cereal-based but finer than Cats Best, is better for not tracking. But is more expensive so I use it in the downstairs trays, and Cats Best in the upstairs trays. 

People who prefer a clay based litter swear by Golden Grey (Unscented),and I see you've ordered some, so I think you'll be pleased with that .


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

chillminx said:


> In my experience "incredibly good value" when it comes to cat litter usually means nasty and dusty, or tracks like crazy all round the house, or smells horrible once used etc.


You forgot - sets like cement with one wee! 

Convert to Golden Grey here - absolutely love it and wish I'd tried it years ago 

It might seem like a big initial outlay BUT it lasts ages & as long as you keep it deep enough for the 'pebbles' to form and so nothing can get through to the bottom, you will hardly ever need to do a full tray change so it works out a lot cheaper in the long run


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Loved OKO, but unlike you found it incredibly dusty. It really aggravated my cat's asthma.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies folks. I detest the one I am using and think the other 14L bag may get donated. 

I think the aldi one is clay based. To be honest, the cost isn't my main concern, what is my concern is that it clumps well, doesn't have lots of dust and controls the smell. Of course I don't mean that I can spend silly amounts but what I want is something that is efficient in the ways I want without breaking the bank 

Tracking is something I will get used to with my trusty brush and mop. My previous girl used to track sawdust everywhere and are times pellets too. Rolling over in bed and having a work pellet stab you in your nether regions isn't fun


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

I was very skeptical with the advice of getting the Golden Grey on here because of the price and I couldn't see that it would be any better than the usual clumping litter. I am really stubborn person but decided to keep and open mind and I am so pleased I did. I can't thank everyone on here enough for pushing me into getting the miracle litter. I now have loads of people at work converted. I am totally obsessed with it now ut:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought a bag from Aldi once for in the run - never again! It doesn't clump into balls at all - as Lilylass said it sets like concrete. Its heavy, texture is like grit, I threw it away.

There is absolutely no comparison between that and Golden Grey - I use that in the house.

Don't waste your money.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been buying the Aldi stuff over the summer simply because I am so cheesed off with sweeping up Oko plus when I have litters of kittens.

It's heavy to lug and dispose of, doesn't clump very well yet manages to set in the bottom of the tray like cement and you virtually need a dust mask when you're pouring it into the tray. The fact I'm still using it in a few of the trays says nothing about how good it is and everything about how fed up I was of finding Oko in every nook and cranny in the house.


----------



## lorien (Feb 18, 2014)

Aldi litter is awful....it didn't actually track that badly but was a nightmare to clean up. Like people have said...cement. I actually broke our scoop trying to get it clean. It also isn't that great value as i was easily going through a bag a week with three cats as we had to change it that often. I now use golden pine...it does track but i can deal with that as it is hands down the best i have tried in other ways. Does not smell (only of wood, not a whiff of urine), and amazingly easy to clean. Litter tray does not need a full clean out that often so works out really cheap!


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I've just bought a 14L bag of Golden Grey but haven't used it yet as I'm using up a 10L bag of Catsan. If I decide to keep going with Golden Grey, and by the sound of all the reviews I probably will, is there anywhere it can be bought locally, ie in a high street pet shop as opposed to Zooplus? To get free delivery to Northern Ireland I have to spend £79 and I've just stocked up enough food and litter to last a longish time so I might need more Golden Grey before I'm ready to order from Zooplus again.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

georgypan said:


> I've just bought a 14L bag of Golden Grey but haven't used it yet as I'm using up a 10L bag of Catsan. If I decide to keep going with Golden Grey, and by the sound of all the reviews I probably will, is there anywhere it can be bought locally, ie in a high street pet shop as opposed to Zooplus? To get free delivery to Northern Ireland I have to spend £79 and I've just stocked up enough food and litter to last a longish time so I might need more Golden Grey before I'm ready to order from Zooplus again.


Similar but not as good:

Do you have Pets at Home? They have their own brand that you could use to top up but would work out expensive to buy a lot. Not been in for ages but it was about £4.50/£5 for 5 kg.

Also similar is Catsan Clumping, but I think that's around £6 for a small bag and not all supermarkets have it, I know my Tesco doesn't.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes we do have a Petsathome nearby but they don't seem to stock Golden Gray. I'm assuming that their own brand wouldn't compare very well with the GG.


----------



## Rosylee1976 (May 25, 2014)

Can I ask what is the difference between golden white, golden grey and golden grey master?


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Rosylee1976 said:


> Can I ask what is the difference between golden white, golden grey and golden grey master?


The Golden Grey Master has silicate in which is supposed to help with smells and make it more absorbent. There are health problems associated with silica (a Google search will give you all the info you need) but I gather that in this form it should be safe. Either way I would suggest that if you are going to use Golden Grey that you use the Golden Grey Odour as (contrary to what the name implies) this isn't perfumed and a lot of cats do not like to use perfumed litter.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

georgypan said:


> Yes we do have a Petsathome nearby but they don't seem to stock Golden Gray. I'm assuming that their own brand wouldn't compare very well with the GG.


Try it - its not too bad. I use occasionally to top up. GG just works out more economical.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it the Ultra Performance Clay Clumping Litter or the Antibacterial Clay Clumping?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

georgypan said:


> Is it the Ultra Performance Clay Clumping Litter or the Antibacterial Clay Clumping?


Sorry, can't remember. I see they've changed the packaging and put the prices up since I last bought it!

If you go in, ask them which is the texture of sand and that's the one.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks, I'll do that. I wish they would mentioned the texture and size of the grains on the bags. When you try a different litter you have no idea what it looks like until you open it up.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry to jump on this thread but I just wondered how heavy the Golden Grey is to dispose of. Bit of history...I have been using standard clumping cat litter from a budget range, two boys sharing a large tray. When they pee I literally have to chisel it off the bottom, and I empty the tray out every day. One of them is a very enthusiastic "digger" and generally moves ALL the litter up one end (and over the floor) when he is trying to cover up. I can hardly move my wheelie bin every fortnight, as there is so much of this used clumping cat litter in it. I recently moved them over to wood pellets and it's definitely lighter, but I seem to waste an awful lot because after one pee it all becomes sawdust. This Golden Grey sounds really good, and it is the same price as the last bag of wood pellet (pampuss) I bought. I guess I just need a bit of convincing to change yet again!
Thanks


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Golden Grey is heavy but it is also very efficient so the clumps you take out are small. I was using it with 6 cats and whilst my wheelie bins were heavy, they were still easy enough to move, so with 2 cats I'm sure you will be fine. It is great stuff.

I agree that wood pellets are very wasteful - I used to use it and got through loads of the stuff.

A litter that I have recently switched to which is clumping and lighter and, crucially for me, very fine, is Applaws Nature's Calling, so that might be worth a look as well.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Rox, very helpful. Just put in an order to Zooplus for Golden Grey, sounds great stuff!


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

Got my 4bags of GG yesterday (Thursday) and only ordered it 11pm Tuesday. Can't even get deliveries within the UK in that time :thumbup:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Sorry to jump on this thread but I just wondered how heavy the Golden Grey is to dispose of. Bit of history...I have been using standard clumping cat litter from a budget range, two boys sharing a large tray. When they pee I literally have to chisel it off the bottom, and I empty the tray out every day. One of them is a very enthusiastic "digger" and generally moves ALL the litter up one end (and over the floor) when he is trying to cover up. I can hardly move my wheelie bin every fortnight, as there is so much of this used clumping cat litter in it. I recently moved them over to wood pellets and it's definitely lighter, but I seem to waste an awful lot because after one pee it all becomes sawdust. This Golden Grey sounds really good, and it is the same price as the last bag of wood pellet (pampuss) I bought. I guess I just need a bit of convincing to change yet again!
> Thanks


It's definitely heavy as it is clay, but not as heavy as complete changes every day!

If you prefer wood remember there are some good wood clumpers such as Golden Pine, Oko etc.

Just that my cats prefer digging in the GG as its the texture of sand, I find it more economical than the wood clumpers and it doesn't seem to tread as badly.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> Sorry to jump on this thread but I just wondered how heavy the Golden Grey is to dispose of. Bit of history...I have been using standard clumping cat litter from a budget range, two boys sharing a large tray. When they pee I literally have to chisel it off the bottom, and I empty the tray out every day. One of them is a very enthusiastic "digger" and generally moves ALL the litter up one end (and over the floor) when he is trying to cover up. I can hardly move my wheelie bin every fortnight, as there is so much of this used clumping cat litter in it. I recently moved them over to wood pellets and it's definitely lighter, but I seem to waste an awful lot because after one pee it all becomes sawdust. This Golden Grey sounds really good, and it is the same price as the last bag of wood pellet (pampuss) I bought. I guess I just need a bit of convincing to change yet again!
> Thanks


Will 2nd what Jannor has said - yes, a new full bag is heavy to lug around BUT daily disposal amounts are very small (I scoop the solids into nappy sacks which go into a slightly bigger bag daily and then take these outside to a carrier bag until bin day)

I maybe have 1/2 carrier bag full each week (from 2 cats using 2 trays) so certainly copeable with

When I do a full tray change (very rarely!) there is a lot and it is very heavy.

Generally I bag into nappy sacks and then into either empty bags of GG (I keep these for this purpose) and these can be sealed up / carrier bags - if I've done both trays at the same time (even rarer!), I'd prob put 1/2 in the bin one week & 1/2 the next!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Jannor/Lilylass, again very informative!

I am also using the old trusted nappy sacks. I did toy with the idea of getting a Litter Champ or Litter Locker, has anybody else tried these, and are they worth the investment? I see that the refills etc are fairly expensive...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a Litter Locker, which I am very pleased with. But I only use it for the wet clumps. When I put poo deposits in it the smell escaped into the room  I was put off getting a Litter Champ as one member here said hers broke after a short while. 

But as I use Worlds Best litter it's OK to put the poo down the loo, which I much prefer to do anyway. With GG you can't do that of course.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I used a bag of GG yesterday and omg what a difference. I was having to do complete litter changes every 2nd say plus scooping solids in between and as I have a back injury it was excruciating lugging the 14l bags of litter and the associated bending constantly.

The GG is amazing. I have a litter champ which makes it so easy. Hopefully that won't break soon 

The girls love it, you can almost hear them yell " yay, mummy slave has bought us sandpits" 

I have put the bag and a half of the old stuff away in the store cupboard for emergency use. I am a GG convert.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> I did toy with the idea of getting a Litter Champ or Litter Locker, has anybody else tried these, and are they worth the investment? I see that the refills etc are fairly expensive...


I have one + cartridges for sale on the classifieds board if you still fancy giving it a go! 

I only really stopped using it as they are now separated & in different parts of the house & didn't really fancy having to fork out for a 2nd one!

Re the refill cartridges - there is a nappy disposal system that's the same & the cartridges fit (and are a lot cheaper ) - £22.68 for 6 on Amazon - some places charge £7 for one litter locker one! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0HRE7SX16G7NEZKTFVX2


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I have 4 cats and the majority of my trays (4) are in the outhouse so I just have a steel pedal bin with liner in there that I scoop it into and then put in the bin.

I use dog poo bags for the one tray in the bedroom. Never tried nappy bags.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> I used a bag of GG yesterday and omg what a difference. I was having to do complete litter changes every 2nd say plus scooping solids in between and as I have a back injury it was excruciating lugging the 14l bags of litter and the associated bending constantly.
> 
> The GG is amazing. I have a litter champ which makes it so easy. Hopefully that won't break soon
> 
> ...


 They do love digging in it. Reminds me of the feral cats when you go on holiday and see them in the kids sandpits  I did try the wood based clumpers and some are good, but the cats just prefer the sand texture. I'd probably have to change to one of the wood ones if they ever got asthma or something so fingers crossed they don't.


----------



## EskimoJo (Jan 16, 2014)

I joined the Golden Grey club. It is fantastic and, although I haven't tried many, I can't imagine it could be improved on (in my opinion, for my cat, in my house).


----------



## EskimoJo (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, I will add that Nature's Calling was wonderful to me, but much of its use was while I was on holiday. During this time, Dennis started pooing *next to* his litter tray and my brother said he though this was because, due to the brown colour of NC, clumps of everything look like clumps of poo and Dennis was thinking the tray was dirty.
I don't think this is was was happening (he just wasn't well, maybe he missed me! ) but I agreed to use it mixed until the bag was finished and not re-purchase.

If/when I have my own place and my own cat, I will try the NC again for sure and choose either that of the GG.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

LL - many thanks for the hint on the Angelcare cassette refills fitting the Litter Locker! Brilliant! :thumbup1: I was wondering if I could keep affording to buy the designated Litter Locker refills! How they can justify charging such a silly price for them I don't know!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jannor said:


> I have 4 cats and the majority of my trays (4) are in the outhouse so I just have a steel pedal bin with liner in there that I scoop it into and then put in the bin.
> 
> I use dog poo bags for the one tray in the bedroom. Never tried nappy bags.


Never bought dog poo bags, but the supermarket economy nappy bags are very cheap. I think my last lot were 35p for 300 in Tesco:thumbup1:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Never bought dog poo bags, but the supermarket economy nappy bags are very cheap. I think my last lot were 35p for 300 in Tesco:thumbup1:


They sound a better option then  Haven't got kids so they just didn't occur to me.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

chillminx said:


> LL - many thanks for the hint on the Angelcare cassette refills fitting the Litter Locker! Brilliant! :thumbup1: I was wondering if I could keep affording to buy the designated Litter Locker refills! How they can justify charging such a silly price for them I don't know!


It's ridiculous isn't it!

You can also buy just the plastic inside Litter locker compatible cassette liner from Wrapooh . Equivalent to approx 10 Litter locker cassettes. Please read description for details.: Amazon.co.uk: Baby

Not tried it myself but for the more determined and good at practical things (which I'm not - I have arthritis in my hands so they're not good with fiddly things) it might also be worth a try


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

EskimoJo said:


> Oh, I will add that Nature's Calling was wonderful to me, but much of its use was while I was on holiday. During this time, Dennis started pooing *next to* his litter tray and my brother said he though this was because, due to the brown colour of NC, clumps of everything look like clumps of poo and Dennis was thinking the tray was dirty.
> I don't think this is was was happening (he just wasn't well, maybe he missed me! ) but I agreed to use it mixed until the bag was finished and not re-purchase.
> 
> If/when I have my own place and my own cat, I will try the NC again for sure and choose either that of the GG.


I recently bought a bag of NC to try in the hope that it wouldn't track as much as my usual Oko Plus.

I put NC in one tray , retailing the Oko in another. Well, after one poo in the Nature's Calling tray he refused to use it again. He didn't cover the poo either, the only time that he's ever left it uncovered.. It hadn't occurred to me that the colour of the litter might put him off.

I nearly threw the NC out unused :however, because I'm tight- fisted, we now have one tray with a shallow layer of NC at the bottom, covered with a thicker layer of Oko plus. He is now using that tray again but I don't think that I'll be buying any more NC. Its a shame because it doesn't seem to track hardly at all and it clumps really well.

Obviously the NC and Oko plus are now mixed but I've kept the proportions to approx. 20% NC , 80% Oko plus and will stay with this till the NC is finished.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have recently switched from Oko Plus to Worlds Best and WB definitely tracks less. It is more expensive than Oko but we seem to be getting through it more slowly!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

LL - many thanks for the hint about the replacement plastic for the Litter Locker cassettes.:thumbup1:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

After reading this and other threads I tried Greencat, after using OKO Plus for a few years since WB became way too expensive. I like Oko generally but the tracking drives me insane. GC is about the same cost for me, clumps as well, flushes way better, tracks less and smells much nicer. I am converted!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Have ordered a litter champ from ZP. I thought the Youtube demo video made it all look pretty easy.






I hope the bags are nice and strong, I don't relish the idea of picking up a months worth of cat poop!!!!:crying:


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> Have ordered a litter champ from ZP. I thought the Youtube demo video made it all look pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far I am finding it excellent. I had to change a bag very soon after getting it but that was due to the sheer amount of toxic waste that my 2 girls were producing and the previous litter wasn't containing the odor at all.

Since switching to GG there is no smell and considering that I now have wee's as well as poo it really is excellent. I don't know if this bag change will last a month as I think it will be overflowing in that time.

It was really easy to change the bag and all in all I think it is excellent. I bought it and some extra bags when on sale at zooplus.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I have recently switched from Oko Plus to Worlds Best and WB definitely tracks less. It is more expensive than Oko but we seem to be getting through it more slowly!


I think that I might try WB next. I'd decided to try GG but am put off by having to purchase from Zooplus. ( My only, and expected to be last, order from Zooplus had to be retrieved , item by item, from the floor of the Parcelforce van ). I decided, then and there , not to use Z again if it could possibly be avoided . I don't fancy having cat litter which has had to be swept up before delivery.

I might drop http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/an e-mail in the hope that they might start stocking litter.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

You can also get GG from Bitiba - I think it's an affiliated company to Zoo+ but not 100% sure - I've not used them myself so can't comment on their packaging / delivery

Golden Grey at bitiba. Free delivery on orders over £39!

It's funny as someone asked the other day on dog section for experiences of Zoo+ and without exception everyone sung their praises (until I came along!) - it does seem to be when you get cat litter that it causes the issues

I wish they'd sort it - I hardly get anything from them now (certainly compared to the amount I used to order)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> GC is about the same cost for me, clumps as well, flushes way better, tracks less and smells much nicer. I am converted!


Would you say Greencat is very similar in performance to Worlds Best?

I can buy Greencat in a local pet store, and there would be a saving of about £4 per 13 kg bag compared with WB. But GC would have to match the performance of WB for me to consider the savings worth while.

If GC is somewhere between Oko Plus and WB in performance then I'd stick with WB, as don't like the idea of going back to litter tracked everywhere (as was the case with Oko Plus).

Also, you mentioned GC smells nicer - does it have a subtle natural plant smell, similar to WB? Or has it had a scent added to it? I am never good with products with artificial scent added to them as the smell always triggers an asthma attack.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Would you say Greencat is very similar in performance to Worlds Best?
> 
> I can buy Greencat in a local pet store, and there would be a saving of about £4 per 13 kg bag compared with WB. But GC would have to match the performance of WB for me to consider the savings worth while.
> 
> ...


TBH it is so long since I used WB I can't be sure but GC is finer and maybe is not quite as good but at the price we can get GC from Crystal Clear Pets is it quite a bit cheaper. We used to use the multicat WB as opposed to the normal so it was dearer again. The smell is a natural sweetish corn smell


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Carol.  I think I might give GC a try.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> After reading this and other threads I tried Greencat, after using OKO Plus for a few years since WB became way too expensive. I like Oko generally but the tracking drives me insane. GC is about the same cost for me, clumps as well, flushes way better, tracks less and smells much nicer. I am converted!


 I totally agree with this. I have tried Greencat. It tracks a lot less than OKo, clumps just as well, is very light to light and most importantly for one of my cats is much less dusty than OKO.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I buy the Tigerino Canada on Zooplus. One bag lasts long (I've had it for 4 weeks and only used half of it), it smells like baby powder and .. Pooh likes it.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> You can also get GG from Bitiba - I think it's an affiliated company to Zoo+ but not 100% sure - I've not used them myself so can't comment on their packaging / delivery
> 
> Golden Grey at bitiba. Free delivery on orders over £39!
> 
> ...


Thanks, LL. Bitiba *are *affiliated to Zooplus

Sadly, I was advised by a friend who bought some dog food from them that the quality of their packaging left a lot to be desired.

I'm also put off by the delivery charge of £4.99 unless you spend £ 39. To spend £39 is an awful lot of cat litter, or cat litter and an awful lot of toys ( as Dylan would prefer:thumbsup: ) and £ 4.99 is a proportionally large increase to the cost of a bag of cat litter -I hope that you can follow that !

I'm going to have a look in my local pet supplies store tomorrow to further investigate their selection. I know that they don't stock GG but they may have WB or Greencat.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am going to try GC as I am sick of the wood Tigerino. It was fine when it was barely used but now it is being used frequently I am seeing the flaws. 

Can't go back to clay until the little one is older. I got a bit sick of trying to chisel GG off the trays though so I do prefer the wood in that respect.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Would you say Greencat is very similar in performance to Worlds Best?
> 
> I can buy Greencat in a local pet store, and there would be a saving of about £4 per 13 kg bag compared with WB. But GC would have to match the performance of WB for me to consider the savings worth while.
> 
> ...


I have never tried WB so can't compare, but I would say it compares well with OKO in terms of performance.

It does not have artificial scent added to it. I think (I would have to check) it is made from wheat/ corn? but controls odour very well, but I also raw feed so I don't really have an issue with odour. The litter itself can have a mild corn/wheat smell.

It can track a bit but I believe you are always going to get that. But it is nowhere near the way that OKO does. Plus it is not dusty.=, a bit concern for me.


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

It's probably been discussed already, but does anyone use the long haired version of oko plus? It's marketed as less tracking but my worry is does it clump as good? Smokey is short haired but she does get quite a lot of litter sticking to her 'boots'.

My only two choices are WB and Oko plus locally and I find both dustier than I'd like but given the difference in price and the fact Oko plus seems to clump better we stick to Oko plus. WB does have a great odour control though, like, I actually enjoyed scooping


----------



## Tolsa UK Ltd (Jun 3, 2014)

May we take this opportunity to respond to your comments below regarding Sophisticat Original cat litter. We are Tolsa UK Ltd, the manufacturer of the Sophistcat range of litters which are now known under the Sanicat brand.

We are sorry to hear that you have been dissatisfied with our product and it did not have the results you expected. Please be assured that we make every effort to ensure that our products reach our customers in perfect condition. We are proud of our products and take all feedback seriously.

We are disappointed that you found the product to be dusty. The most likely cause of dusty product is segregation of the course and fine particles within the raw material. Segregation is an unintended consequence of handling and feeding loose materials through silos and hoppers. Quality checks usually result in any bags that are thought to be dusty being rejected. Unfortunately, on rare occasions the odd bag can slip through our controls.

We apologise for any inconvenience this may have caused. We hope we have been able to address your concerns. If you need any further information please do not hesitate to contact our customer service department on 01724 290520.


----------



## Joolzypops (Mar 8, 2014)

tochica said:


> It's probably been discussed already, but does anyone use the long haired version of oko plus? It's marketed as less tracking but my worry is does it clump as good? Smokey is short haired but she does get quite a lot of litter sticking to her 'boots'.
> 
> My only two choices are WB and Oko plus locally and I find both dustier than I'd like but given the difference in price and the fact Oko plus seems to clump better we stick to Oko plus. WB does have a great odour control though, like, I actually enjoyed scooping


Enjoyed scooping


----------



## Joolzypops (Mar 8, 2014)

I have just switched back to okoplus from worlds best. Okoplus covers the odours better than any others. It tracks summat awful but I would rather hoover more often than smell cat poo!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

oggers86 said:


> I got a bit sick of trying to chisel GG off the trays though so I do prefer the wood in that respect.


Golden Grey ???

Seriously???

Honestly I have never had anything stuck to either Archie or Mia's trays

How deep do you keep it?

Even when I do a full change (after errr many, many, weeks) every bit of litter comes out & there isn't a single bit stuck


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Tolsa UK Ltd said:


> May we take this opportunity to respond to your comments below regarding Sophisticat Original cat litter. We are Tolsa UK Ltd, the manufacturer of the Sophistcat range of litters which are now known under the Sanicat brand.
> 
> We are sorry to hear that you have been dissatisfied with our product and it did not have the results you expected. Please be assured that we make every effort to ensure that our products reach our customers in perfect condition. We are proud of our products and take all feedback seriously.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply. My frustration is that each of the 3 bags I bought was exactly the same, hideously dusty. It was dreadful at litter change which was every 2 days but when my kittens were scraping around I could actually see the dust billow out their trays. The fact that they use covered trays with the door removed probably made it worse.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

mudgekin said:


> Worse for you but not for them. Imagine being in a covered tray AND unremoved door and inhaling all that dust all the time!!
> 
> One of my cats have asthma and she wouldn't last very long in that environment.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Joolzypops said:


> Enjoyed scooping


Sorry messed up the quote, someone asked about the long haired version of OKO ......

I use it, Nature Gold, I find the OKO plus messy, accidentally tread on it and there is sawdust everywhere.

I prefer the pellets, I can kick them out of the way as I pass by on the way to get the dustpan and brush 

I started out with the silica litter, having tried all kinds of bags from supermarkets without success, until I found out about the health hazards and I have a cat with breathing problems which I suspect are down to his insistence on sleeping with his head resting on the edge of the tray.

Then I found Benevo, which was much too fine, chick crumb which smelled horrible, and then Cats Best (OKO) which I found to be messy so tried Words Best which I really was not happy with, too fine and messy and for some reason it smelled quite unpleasant when wet and as the tray is covered and in a small cloakroom it was noticeable.

Tried Breeder Celect paper pellets, couldn't see if they were wet or not, and no clumping, had to shovel about in the tray to see if it needed scooping.

So, back to the Nature Gold, nice pellets, easy to clear up, clumps nicely and doesn't pong too badly. Can be flushed if you wish.

Edit to add - I am not a fan of clay litters, I found them gloopey and hard to clean off the tray and in spite of knowing that several people on the forum use clay based, I am still not convinced from the health angle. Anything that can be ingested needs to be chosen with care.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Golden Grey ???
> 
> Seriously???
> 
> ...


It is because Elsa sits with her head to the back of the tray and wees on the very front side. The other two are not an issue as they wee normally with their heads sticking out of the front.

I also had issues with the smell, I was convinced it smelled horrible yet my sensitive husband couldn't smell a thing.

I can't use clay until Elsworth is older anyway but the 2 reasons above are why I am reluctant to use clay although the odds of the older cats using litter trays is very slim with their outdoor access.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I've used up all my non-clumping litter and finally started to use the Golden Gray. This is good stuff! My only problem is that I have to get it through Zooplus or other online sites which makes it expensive. With Zooplus I have to order £79 in order to get free postage to Northern Ireland. I have a bag of similar Pets at Home recommended by Jannor but haven't tried it yet. 

I noticed this morning in Tesco that they have an own brand bentonite clumping litter and wondered if any of you had tried that and if it's any good. It would be the handiest place for me to buy.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Up until about 8 yrs ago the only litters that were available were the betonite clay clumping litters, and some wood based ones. 

My own experience with the betonite clumping litters in the past was their extreme dustiness, and also the nasty smell once they've had poo in them. The whole tray gets contaminated by the smell even when the poo has been removed.

Out of curiosity I recently again tried one of the cheaper betonite clumping litters (from [email protected] as I recall) and found it was just as nasty as ever. 


BUT, I have never tried Golden Grey litter and from what I hear it is loads. loads better than all the other clay clumping litters (e.g. Tesco's own etc). For a start I understand GG is not dusty - a big plus in my book:thumbup1: And it is excellent at covering smells. :thumbup1: No contest really!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

georgypan said:


> I've used up all my non-clumping litter and finally started to use the Golden Gray. This is good stuff! My only problem is that I have to get it through Zooplus or other online sites which makes it expensive. With Zooplus I have to order £79 in order to get free postage to Northern Ireland. I have a bag of similar Pets at Home recommended by Jannor but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I noticed this morning in Tesco that they have an own brand bentonite clumping litter and wondered if any of you had tried that and if it's any good. It would be the handiest place for me to buy.


I've noticed the one in Tesco - in the plastic tub? Not tried it yet, might in an emergency.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

georgypan said:


> I've used up all my non-clumping litter and finally started to use the Golden Gray. This is good stuff! My only problem is that I have to get it through Zooplus or other online sites which makes it expensive. With Zooplus I have to order £79 in order to get free postage to Northern Ireland.


Lord that's a lot to have to spend in one go 

How much is the delivery cost under that (I know it's only £2.50 mainland UK but not sure NI)?

TBH if it was me - and knowing how much better GG is than everything else, I'd bulk buy it .....

Is it the only thing you get from them? (I used to get Maisie's kibble so that was £40 quid a bag etc so could easily get to £70 or £80 at a time


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Lord that's a lot to have to spend in one go
> 
> How much is the delivery cost under that (I know it's only £2.50 mainland UK but not sure NI)?
> 
> ...


I always try and wait until I can get in a £75 plus order and use the "STOCK-UP" discount code . And if that is £75 worth of GG then I do feel sorry for the delivery man.


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

maisiecat said:


> Sorry messed up the quote, someone asked about the long haired version of OKO ......
> 
> I use it, Nature Gold, I find the OKO plus messy, accidentally tread on it and there is sawdust everywhere.
> 
> ...


Cheers, nice to hear, I've ordered some as I needed to reach a free delivery sum. 
I didn't realise it was different shape, although my OH commented on the picture of the bag. 
I still have half a bag of oko plus, but might just open the Nature Gold and try it in one of the trays first.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, the Tesco one is in a plastic bottle. I might try it just to see how it does once I've finished this GG and the Pets at Home one I have. 

I just recently stocked up with food and other things from Zooplus to get the free P&P but foolishly only got 14l of GG, wanting to try it first, so it will be a while before I can spend that much. The delivery is £7.90 which I suppose isn't too bad if I get two bags, but maybe I should just bite the bullet and stock up. At £20 for 2x14litres that would be 8 bags. As you say, pity the poor delivery guy but that's his problem.  Storage might be a challenge too.

My cats have practically lived in the litter box since the GG went in. Henry just sat in there for half an hour playing with it and running it through his paws, so it's obviously a big hit with them. One or both of them is inclined to bury so vigorously that the poo gets broken up so I'll need to get a much finer scoop to catch all the small bits.

I'm new to litter boxes because my previous cats used the garden, and I'm amazed at the volume of urine I'm taking out of the GG. No wonder the Catsan stank to high heaven after a few days with all that wee mixed into it.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought the Tesco clumping litter in the plastic bottle, £4.99 for 5 litres, just to try it. It's the same consistency as the GG and I used it to top up the GG when the cats started to pee on the sides of the box. Deeper litter seems to help with that a bit. It seems just as good as the GG for clumping and the cats have no objection to it, but then they seem to accept anything at all that happens to be in their box. It's white so mixed in with the GG it forms a light grey sand. It's more expensive than the GG but I'll definitely keep a bottle of it on hand for topping up if I start to run out of the GG. I've ordered another 2x14 litres of GG so that should last a fair while. I still haven't started on the Pets at Home one.

Also I bought a finer scoop to get all the tiny bits when the clumps break up and that keeps the litter very clean. When the cats hear me at the litter box, they come and form an interested circle to watch, and then immediately jump in and soil it again. It's like painting the Forth Bridge. It's been nearly two weeks now and there is no sign at all of a pong so a success.


----------

